# Can i get my FID



## ajbjork508 (Sep 12, 2009)

I Am 21 years old, and i have one charge on my record.. misdemeanor possesion of marijuana, which is now a civil offense... Can i get my FID???


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

No, you're screwed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

Was it a civil offense at the time? No? Good Luck.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

yes


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

As long as you don't have any other skeletons in your closet, I don't see why not. Not sure but it seems to me that FID is a "shall issue" as long as you complete the requirements (class, prints, BI, fee).


----------

